# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 02/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*Nội địa

Vietnam Airlines

Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]

Giờ khởi hành: 20:00, 21:30, 22:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 10/02, 15/02: 3,250,000 VND  *  11/02 --> 14/02, 16/02: 2,150,000 VNDLượt về: 10/02: 1,765,000 VND  *  11/02 --> 14/02: 1,050,000 VND  *  15/02: 1,380,000 VND  *  16/02: 2,150,000 VND
Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]

Giờ khởi hành: 21:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:24Giá vé:
Lượt đi: Không có chuyến bay nàoLượt về: Không có chuyến bay nào
Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]

Giờ khởi hành: 20:19, 20:40, 23:50, 24:24, 24:45, 11:19, 13:40, 20:19Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 10/02 --> 16/02: 1,655,000 VNDLượt về: 10/02: 1,490,000 VND  *  11/02: 1,380,000 VND  *  12/02 --> 14/02: 940,000 VND  *  15/02: 1,050,000 VND  *  16/02: 1,655,000 VND

Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]

Giờ khởi hành: 20:30, 22:15, 22:40, 23:19, 12:19, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:24, 17:00Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 10/02: hết vé  *  11/02 --> 13/02: 1,600,000 VND  *  14/02: 1,765,000 VND  *  15/02, 16/02: 2,997,000 VNDLượt về: 10/02, 12/02 --> 16/02: 2,977,000 VND  *  11/02: 5,560,000 VND
Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p] 

Giờ khởi hành: 20:15, 23:24, 17:00Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 10/02: 2,480,000 VND  *  11/02 --> 13/02: 1,765,000 VND  *  14/02: 2,997,000 VND  *  15/02, 16/02: hết véLượt về: 10/02: 2,997,000 VND  *  11/02: 5,120,000 VND  *  12/02: 2,260,000 VND  *  13/02: 1,765,000 VND  *  14/02, 15/02: 2,040,000 VND  *  16/02: 2,480,000 VND 

Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]

Giờ khởi hành: 22:00, 14:20, 22:24Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 10/02: 1,765,000 VND  *  11/02, 15/02, 16/02: 1,380,000 VND  *  12/02: 1,160,000 VND  *  13/02, 14/02: 1,050,000 VNDLượt về: 10/02, 16/02: 1,765,000 VND  *  11/02, 12/02, 14/02: 1,545,000 VND  * 13/02: 1,380,000 VND  *  15/02: 2,150,000 VND
Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay



Jetstar

Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]

Giờ khởi hành: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:19, 24:19, 24:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 10/02 --> 12/02: 980,000 VND  *  13/02: 770,000 VND  *  14/02: 1,130,000 VND  *  15/02: 1,550,000 VND  *  16/02: 1,710,000 VNDLượt về: 10/02: 2,800,000 VND  *  11/02: hết vé  * 12/02: 2,650,000 VND  *  13/02, 15/02: 2,430,000 VND  *  14/02: 2,230,000 VND  *  16/02: 2,050,000 VND

Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay


VietJet Air

Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]

Giờ khởi hành: 16:15, 20:15, 11:15Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 10/02: 2,800,000 VND  *  11/02: hết vé  *  12/02: 2,620,000 VND  *  13/02: 2,420,000 VND  *  14/02: 2,220,000 VND  *  15/02: 2,220,000 VND  *  16/02: 2,040,000 VNDLượt về: 10/02, 12/02: 900,000 VND  *  11/02: 1,030,000 VND  *  13/02: 799,000  *  14/02: 1,140,000 VND  *  15/02: 1,720,000 VND  *  16/02: 2,040,000 VND

Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.*

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế


Air Asia

Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 60$


Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 145$


Tp.HCM - Bangkok : 50 USD


Vé khi đã bao gồm thuế có giá tốt nhất từ: 110 USD/ khứ hồi


Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 65$


Vé khi đã bao gồm thuế có giá tốt nhất từ: 127 USD/ khứ hồi


Điều kiện:

Thời gian bay: 06/01 - 31/03/2014Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng


>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG



Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 10/02 - 16/02/2014Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.
*

----------

